# A Life of Adventure and Uncertainty(Recruitment)



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Introduction:

The Idea of this roleplay is slightly freedom based as the direction of which it heads depends on how the characters act and decide(you will have abit of freedom in the roleplay in which direction it goes, but once that direction is chosen then i will put a storyline around it).

You are a group of friends who live in a village in the land of the Empire Known as Nordland. You and your friends have grown up together and the last 18 years of your life have been peaceful until one night the village is attacked by a small group of beastmen. Even though you and some other villagers survive your families werent so lucky and were killed during the raid. You decide there is nothing left in the village for you anymore and decide to leave to explore the great wide world. You leave with your group of friends and head off into the wild and the rest of the world seeking adventure.

To begin with you will start off with the most BASIC of gear and weapons(which i will list) but as the story progresses and you earn gold you will be able to get better weapons. Magically weapons will be added in much much much later on when i decide to throw a powerful enemy at you, for example...a troll or ogre.

Your characters will all be HUMAN and will stay that way, you may get the chances later on to become something "more" like a chaos warrior or even a vampire, but that will complete depend on the roleplay you do and if you dont actively search for it.

Rules:
1) NO GODMODDING, if you god-mod i will inflict a punishment upon you which will either be the death of your character or a terrible deformity or even mutation.

2) Please respect the other people who are playing the characters in the roleplay.

3) I want a MINIMUM of a 5 line paragraph per post. If you do not follow this rule then there will be punishments if the length of your posts doesnt pick up within 3 of my posts/updates.

4) No killing/maiming/torturing other players characters without their permission.

5) When creating your character use the character sheet below.

Character Creation: Remember no character should always be perfect. You can have flaws if you want, but i dont want to see someone who is epically handsome, strong or powerful ect.

Character Sheet:

Name:
Age: (Must be between 18-20 years old)
Gender:
Appearance: This includes eye colour, hair colour, facial features ect. (This can be a picture you have found, if you dont want to a picture or cant find one then type up what your character looks like. Pictures that are posted can be accompanied by writing if you want to explore his looks some more)
Height:
Weight:

Personality: I dont want to see people like "only speaks when spoken too" or "is always silent" because they are just boring. If you have flaws in your personality then it makes things fun.

Village Job: You can choose one of these if you wish, they are for characters who wish to be slightly 'specialized' when it comes to fight, but they wont be super strong or smart only 3 people can ask for a main village job, and their can only be one of each job, the main rule is first come first server but you need to ask ME for it. The village jobs are:

Blacksmith's apprentice: You spent most of your days working with the local blacksmith making horseshoes and metal tools for working in the field. You are used to holding and using a hammer and your muscles are slightly larger than the normal villager due to hours and hours of hammering metal.

Small Game Hunter: You have spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village and slightly deeper into the forest around the village hunting small prey like rabbits, hairs, squirrels and wild birds. You are a reasonable shot when it comes to hitting small animals which are standing still.

Woodcutter: You spend most of your time on the outskirts of the village during the day cutting down tree's for firewood and building material. You are used to carrying around your woodman's axe and your muscle have grown slightly larger.

Background: You can include your job description in here aswell. 

Weapons: Weapons will be only very basic but you can get different weapons later. You can choose from this list of weapons unless you are the: Woodcutter, Blacksmith, or Small Game hunter.

Weapon List: Small slightly rusted family blade, small hand axe, pointed stick/crude spear, butchers cleaver, knives, dagger.
Woodcutter weapon: Two-handed Woodman's axe.
Blacksmith: One(Or two) Blacksmith hammers.
Small Games Hunter: Oak bow and arrows.

Equipment: Your equipment will be basic. No plate mail or chain mail ect. More like leather boots and fur liked shirt, leather shirt and leggings ect. You also all MUST have the following: small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.

Im looking for around 5-7 people to join and that is the maximum.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I could join as the Small Game Hunter, I'll throw up a char soon.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ill take the woodercutter if possible, ill post as soon as I can means, tommorow mornning for me, time here now is about 23:00 and I have stuff to do


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Flerden was there first Komanko so he can become the small game hunter. Remember to post your characters and pm me once you have so i can read them over.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

yea but he asked for small game hunter i asked for Woodcutter didnt you say that there can be 3 people with main "specialized" jobs


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> yea but he asked for small game hunter i asked for Woodcutter didnt you say that there can be 3 people with main "specialized" jobs


Nevermind, im tired and thought you asked for small game hunter. So yeah you can be the woodcutter, now hurry up and post your character sheet.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Nysard R'lyeh D)

Age: 19

Gender:Male

Appearance: Nysard stands at about 5.7 ft,with a pretty muscly and athletic build he looks not to high but high enough to not look low. He has a long brown hair, but most of the time he combs his hair and forms a ponytail so it wont interfere with his work. Nysard has green eyes, and he grows a small beard which he loves to "pet" while he is thinking. Beyond that Nysard has a scar across his face from the left part of the forehead down to the lower right cheek. Most of the time Nysard wears a leather shirt and a fur jacket on top of it. 

Height: 5.7 ft

Weight: about 75 kg ( I think its ok)


Personality: Nysrad speaks his mind most of the time and wont hide what he feels about a certain thing or about someone. He is a fun man to be with and he trusts easily. Generally Nysard is a good person, which will help someone in need. Except that Nysard wont agree to do a job for someone without getting paid unless he knows this man or woman very good. 

Village Job: Woodcutter

Background: Nysard R'lyeh was born and raised in the same village as his parents, the same village which the story takes place. He always liked sports and it didn't matter to him if he wins or loses. He treated sports as fun and not as a competition most of the time. The formal education that he had was from his parents which taught him how to read and write and various other things. As soon as he was in age, his father took him to work with him in the woods, as it was a tradition in the family. since the age of 15 he worked with his father in the woods, at first it was hard for him, but as time went on he grew stronger and the work became easier and faster, But one day there was a raid on the village. A group of beastmen attacked the village laying waste to the village and killing his mother, while that happened Nysard and his father were in the woods. They heard a loud noise from the direction of the village so they ran over there to check whats happening just to see the village aflame. As they approached the village a bestman attacked them, the vile beastmen which carried the mark of chaos undivided on him impaled his father on his horns, piercing him in the hard and killing him instantly. In a rage unknown to him Nysard lifted his axe and slashed at the beastman dismembering his arm, the beastman yelled with pain but was still alive and with a swing of his arm his slashed half of Nysards face leaving a nasty and big scar in the shape of three straight lines. Nysard didn't feel any pain and with rage he lifted his axe again and decapitated the beastman. Only after the killing Nysard rage left and the pain began, he was about to go and help the rest of the village but something hit him strongly in the head and he passed out. The next thing he knew was that he waked up near his dead father in the next morning. He mourned his family for a while but then decided that there was nothing left for him at the village so he and some friend formed a party and decided to strike out on their own, and see where destiny will lead them.

Weapons: Father's woodcutting two handed axe and a small knife.

Equipment: Leather boots, leather pand and leather shirt, also he wears a fur jacket. Small tinder and flint bow, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Anna Tolner
Age: 19
Gender: Female
Appearance: Long Black hair and brown eyes. Her nose and lips are small. Her body is well slim after walking around much in the forests.
Personality: Anna is very patient most of the time, other than when some one says she can't make food, then she gets angry easeily.
Anna does not easily trust people, but when she does it so much that she would risk her life for that person without any thought.
She thinks that she is the best person in the world in making food (she is actually quite good too).
Height: 169Cm. 5'5" (put both here, since I was not sure witch one to use.
Weight: 57Kg. 125 Pounds (or Ibs or what ever you use, and same reason as above)
Background: Anna was born and lived most of her life in the same village. Her life was quite good, spending much time in the forest hunting or at a camp fire making food of some sort.
One day when she was out hunting she came back to a scene of death, most of the village being destroyed and most people killed, she looked for her parents every where but could not find their bodies, so she hoped they would be alive, but
she knew they were probably taken away.
Weapons: Oak bow and arrows, and a small dagger.
Equipment: A pair of leather boots, a pair of cloth leggings and a leather shirt. Small tinder and flint bow, rough woollen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.

Hope this is ok.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

both of your bio's are fine. I want everyone to remember you all know each other as it is a small village. waiting on 2-4 people to join.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

This looks interesting! I'm not playing any fantasy RPGs atm, so can I grab the role of Inkeeper's Son (special equipment: flask of strong mead)?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hey. Is it okay if I join? I've participated in Roleplays before, to -as I would like to say- a good extent, also. If it suits you, could I be the Blacksmith? I'm certainly up for the challenge and the unique style such a personna would require.

Oh, and your Avatar is great, I changed mine just for this


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure you two can join. And Boboss, ulquiorra is more epic than Grimmjow anyday. Also Frelder you like bleach aswell by the look of it? and do you lot want me in as a character or just to remain as GM?

As for the innkeeprs son question...sure but remember your family in the rp will be killed and your inn burnt down xD


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I dont mind, it can be nice if you will play also but you dont have to... Im netural, ill leave it up for the others to decide


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Name: Alfred Wessen
Age: 18
Gender: Male
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 154 Lb

Appearance: Alfred is short, barely 5'6" tall, but is well muscled from carrying barrels up from the inns cellars. He has mousey brown hair which falls to his shoulders, but is usually tied back in a loose pony tail. His eyes are his most striking feature, being a deep sea green colour. Being from a (comparatively) wealthy family, his clothes are of good fabric, but practically cut and in muted colours.

Personality: Alfred always has a tale to tell that he overheard in the bar, or a new song he has heard (which he can repeat perfectly from memory, in a pleasant baritone voice); he is actually deeply insecure, and his constant jokes and tales are a coping mechanism to deflect attention away from himself. Much of his popularity with the local youths stems from the fact that he can usually sneak a flask of mead or a bottle of wine from his father's cellar when he thinks his parents aren't looking. The truth (which only his closest friends know) is that he secretly wants to become a bard, wandering the roads of the empire and literally singing for his supper. Although he mourns his parents, there is a tiny voice at the back of his mind which says "now is your chance..."

Village Job: Innkeeper's son

Background: Alfred had a very lonely childhood. He was an only child, and his parents both worked long hours leaving him alone upstairs while they served in the inn. He was bullied mercilessly by some of the other children, and indeed for most of his life he has had to put up with distasteful jokes about his height (did your mother **** a dwarf? you get the general idea).
When he was old enough, he started to help his father in the inn - at first just seeing to the guests horses, but later working in the kitchen and cellars. On his sixteenth birthday, his father hired a wandering bard to perform and threw a party for his coming of age. From then on, he worked behind the bar with his parents, serving customers and on occasion helping his father to break up fights - he was strong enough to pull fighters apart, and soon learned how to defend himself if someone pulled a knife.
Alfred was away from the village when it was attacked, bringing a wagon load of ale back from the brewer in the big town. When he saw the smoke he abandonned his cart and ran home with just his pack (by the time he thought to go back for it someone had stolen the wagon, along with its precious cargo). He tried to go into the inn to find his parents, but the heat was too intense. Some of the other survivors told him later that his parents had hidden in the cellar - which would have been a good idea, if the fire hadn't reached the kegs of liquor...

Weapons: Stout oak cudgel and a dagger
Equipment: leather boots, grey wool tunic and braes, beige linen shirt, leather apron, flask of spiced mead, small tinder and flint bow, black woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Name:* (_Being set within the Empire, specifically one of its more northern states, I thought something German, or even Norse would suffice_) Fredrick 'Flint' Baldacht.

*Age:* 19 turns of the seasons (Years)

*Gender:* Male

*Appearance: *Fredrick's face is still fresh of youth, typical of his young age, but he wears varying scars and the almost-shadowing of soot upon his jaw as a masque telling of his ''passion'' for his forgery. Steel grey eyes, earning him the nickname of ''Flint'' are set within a thick brow. His hair is of a medium-length, formerly a thick, obsidian black, but since his indenture into metal-working, it has turned a more dusky hue. Unlike common fashions within the Empire, and its wealthier, southerly states, Fredrick sports no facial-hair, partly due to his career. 

Onto his figure, he is of a sturdy build, with -typical of his specialty- thick-set forearms, hefty shoulders and muscled torso. He is of a slightly below average height amongst the folk of Nordland, but still a giant mass of forge-hardened, anvil-tamed bulk.

*Height: 6'0''*
*Weight: 175 Ibs *(_I'm not too sure on weight; I wanted something to suit his appearance and job, but nothing ridiculously God-modding. Is this okay?)_

*Personality/Background:* _(Is it okay to link these together? I kinda feel that his background helps craft his current personality?)_

Due to several factors in his life, Fredrick is a simple man, with his forgery, not only the heart of his dedication, but also his so-believed service to Sigmar, and flagellation for the deaths of his parents. Although respecting the traditions of Ulric, the Wolf Lord, his time in Nuln left a mark of zealous devotion to He, Sigmar Heldenhammer. During the Orcish Waaagh Goreshank of 2496 that swept through the World's Edge Mountain's en route to Altdorf, only to be held and dually broken at Middenheim, a raiding war band of Orc's attempted to sack the village of his birth. Defeated by a hastily summoned militia, the Orc's fled, dispersing from their looting, casting firebrands onto anything and everything wooden in their iron-shod path. Several houses, included that of Fredrick's were razed to the ground in consuming fire's, to the loss of both his parents lives. 

Henceforth, adopted by the village-Blacksmith of the time: Alfred Veerman, Fredrick's paltry education and farm work were abandoned upon his training and induction into Veerman's forgery: _ The Cloven Blade_. Since the age of 11 he has worked metallic items, such as farming tools, horse-shoes and handgun mechanisms, to forging blades and pole arms during times of war. The skipping of his education has left Frederick a simple man, with an inferior knowledge in social, economic and historical happenings; barring that of which Veerman taught him. At the age of 16, Veerman sent him to Nuln for training within one of the Imperial Gunnery Colleges, in the hope of expanding his knowledge of war, weaponry and metalworking, and generally furthering his understanding of the Empire. He is recently returned, by several months. Though muscular, he is peaceful and not easy to provoke, short of the direst circumstances; to which he will charge headlong, wielding whatever he was last working upon within the forgery in defiance and defense of his home. Though looked on as stupid, Frederick bears an intuition and knowledge of metallurgy beyond the village-folk, hence earning their respect for such. 

*Village Job*: Apprentice Blacksmith originally, but since Veerman was struck down by the Black Death, Frederick has taken up the main role as the mainstay of the village, although still bow's before Veerman's superior knowledge, experience and finesse; commonly working together on more adventurous pieces.
_(Blacksmith's apprentice: You spent most of your days working with the local blacksmith making horseshoes and metal tools for working in the field. You are used to holding and using a hammer and your muscles are slightly larger than the normal villager due to hours and hours of hammering metal.)_

*Weapon List:* One(Or two) Blacksmith hammers.

*
Equipment:* A thick, leather apron/tabard in place of the more common jerkins, a pair of hammers slung beneath his belt and a lucky medallion of the twin-tailed comet, slung around his neck. Small tinder and flint bow, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and one man tent, also.

Anyway, I hope this is okay =)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

all very good. Nightlord said to save a space for him and he will post soon. I'll edit this post later with my character. got to think out a few things on him first and also sort out of other rp. please check this again in about 2-3 hours for my character. then after nightlord has joined ill post up the action thread.

and those who wonder where we are in the empire. We are in Nordland, so we are slightly nordist/norse like i think.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Name: Modeus Alteron
Age: 19 Years of Age.
Gender: Male
Appearance:







Modeus is a sort of handsome young man with Raven black hair and dark emerald eyes. He has a picture of a dragon tattooed onto the bicep of his left arm and usually wears dark clothing with a gold colored outline with a long black scarf.

Height: 5 foot 10 inches.
Weight: Around 9 Stone.

Personality: Modeus is a rather rash young man who rarely ever thinks things through, he prefers to act now ask question later. Due to this he has been known to get him and his friends into alot of trouble with the village elders. He is fiercely loyal to his friends and will often do anything to protect them, when he does get them into trouble he will always take the blame so they aren't punished.

Village Job: Farmers Son.

Background: Modeus was born 19 years ago to Arthur Alteron a retired swordsman of the empire who decided to settle down somewhere quiet and out of the way so he traveled to Nordland. There he met his wife Milly and together they had Modeus. There was a complication during the birth and Milly died while Modeus was born. Since then Arthur has blamed Modeus for anything that goes wrong in the village calling Modeus the Bane of his life.

At the age of five Modeus met the other children of the village and become best friends with them. Often pretending they were off on an adventure slaying dragons or monsters. As he grew older he became more mature and learnt to work the land like his father. At the age of 17 he traveled to the local city of Salezmund where he got his Dragon Tattoo.

For the next two years Modeus lived peacefully in his little village with his friends until one night the beastmen came....

Weapons: Short slightly rusted family blade his father used to use when he was a solider and a dagger he bought in town.

Equipment: small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent, skinning knife.

OOC: As soon as Nightlord92 joins ill post up the action thread and we can get started, ok?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I am quite interested in this, but I don't know if I can spare any time... basically, is it possible for me to know a bit more about it? :grin: Then I'll see if I'll just take the plunge, but I'm afraid I'd most likely say no.

I really need to get into a Warhammer roleplay. And this looks cool. No super-powered people; just ordinaries. Gah! If only I had more time...

EDIT: Oh! Oh! I just saw the mention of a vampire... I play Vampire Counts and that just tripled the chance of me being rash and signing up. Gawww....


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well farseer you joining really depends, im going to have to wait and see what Deathbringer is doing. If your both available then you will both need to wait to see if i can squeeze in another person. Atm there are 6 of us(including me) and my current soft cap of number of people is 7 other than myself.. So far we have:

1) Nysard R'lyeh (Komanko)
2) Anna Tolner (Flerden)
3) Alfred Wessen (Rodmillard)
4) Fredrick 'Flint' Baldacht (Boboss)
5) Heinrich Siezedorf (Nightlord92)
6) Dieter Lansforch (Farseer Darvaleth)
7)

Ok both deathbringer and farseer can join if they arent to busy in other rp's.

I am looking for one new person to be the healer of the group who will be a semi-trained magician, but they requires special permission so PM me first. Also the magician will be from the village but left several years ago to get training. You meet up with your old friends after they leave the village, dont worry ill keep you busy while your in Salezmund with your teachers until you meet up again.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Eeek... decision time. Screw it, I'll put a character in, if that's okay. I'll post him a bit later, I'll probably edit him in here.



*Name:* Dieter Lansforch

*Age:* 18 years old

*Gender:* Male

*Appearance:* Dieter is a bit short, but not overly-so. He has quite broad shoulders, and is slim. He has a gaunt, stretched face, with wicked green eyes and dagger-like short, black hair. He also has a black moustache, which curves around his mouth. He also has some stubble on his chin. He wears a simple, leather jacket, over a cream-coloured shirt. He has patchy, brown trousers, which complete his outfit; except for his black boots, which he adores.

*Height:* 5ft 5

*Weight:* 60kg (in actual fact, his "weight" is 600 Newtons... never mind)

*Personality:* Dieter is scum, an underhand, thieving man. He tries to exploit people, manipulating and using them to his personal goals. He is mean, sneaky, and speaks arrogantly, laughing at other's misfortunes and troubles. He is not yet known for this, however; when he wants to, he can seem charming and generous. A dangerous gift.

*Village "Occupation":* Crook (see background)

*Background:* Dieter grew up with a nice family. He was fed well. He was treated well. But somehow, he became a monster. Even when he was younger, he used to capture animals, and torture them into a slow and painful death. When his parents eventually discovered his cruel streak, they were shocked; so shocked that they abandoned him at 15, having taken enough of his cruelties forever. But Dieter didn't mind. In fact, it wasn't long before he was self-sufficient. One day, when he was hungry at the market, Dieter walked past a stall. A fruit stall, with plenty of apples and fresh blackberries. Nobody was watching. Nobody was there. Dieter took an apple. Then another. Then another. Soon, he had a sack-full. Then he simply walked off. It has been too easy. Dieter had a taste of crime, and he didn't want to let go. It wasn't long before he started nicking fresh mutton, smoked ham, cheese, fresh milk, bread, even sacks of grain. And then, when his belly was full, he stole gold, silver, jewellery, anything...

He was living in an old, abandoned outhouse, which he had cleaned out and used as a place to live. He had hit a lucky streak; he had recently got himself some nice black-leather boots. And then the beastmen came. Running through the village in panic, the first thing Dieter thought of was not escape; but money. He raided a local shop, one he had looked through for ages; he got a nice, woollen cloak, a sturdy backpack, a tent, a bedroll, some flint and tinder box, and a couple of long, sharp, serrated, and slightly rusty, knives. He then stocked up on some smoked mutton, and grabbed a small bag of coins, before running with the rest. He was happy that he had equipped himself well; he knew it would all come in handy.

*Equipment:* Two long, serrated, and slightly rusty knives, a woollen cloak, black-leather boots, a tent, bedroll, flint and tinder box, and also a small supply of smoked mutton, and a small bag of gold coins.


Hope my bastard of a character is all ok... I've wanted to play the "mean guy" for a while now, and this looks like a good chance to do so.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Heinrich Siezedorf

Age: 19

Gender: Male

Appearance: Heinrich, like many Nordlanders, is a hardy and strong man, used to the wilderness and the dangers of his homeland. Standing around 6ft. his eyes are a wintry blue with a shaved head. He wears his province's colors by wearing blue trousers with a yellow shirt. A scar runs diagonally down his right cheek from a knife during a brawl at the tavern he was breaking up.

Personality: Heinrich is a man of many words, always boasting his physical prowess and skill. An intense sense of pride makes Heinrich see any form of joke at his expense as a great insult and must be challanged. Like some people in Nordland, Heinrich is a devout follower of Ulric instead of Sigmar and has vowed before the God of Wolves that he would slay a thousand of those warp cursed beastmen for the atrocities of that fateful day.

Background: Coming from a long line of uneducated men, Heinrich grew up as a child playing with his father's sword, dreaming of the day he would join the Nordland army. Raising his son to be a proud warrior, Heinrich's father spent many days and nights training his son for service to the Empire. Though his father was retired and now only served leading the town militia, Heinrich found no better teach in the arts of fighting. On his 18th birthday, Heinrich joined the village militia, wanting to taste the experience of a soldier before joining the Count's army. A year of patrolling the woods, chasing off smugglers, and breaking up drunks fighting were all that Heinrich found in the militia and decided that it was time to leave his quiet town and experience life in the army. 

Fate, as is her way, can be a cruel mistress and on the day he turned 19, as he was beginning to pack what belongings he would take with him, a horn resounded through the village, followed by many, many screams. Grabbing his old sword he had treated like it was Ghal-maraz itself, Heinrich raced through the village, passing hysterical and terrified villagers. As he reached the gatehouse, Heinrich saw the rest of the militia waiting with his father for the beastmen to attack.

Their wait was short and as Heinrich dashed towards them, the gatehouse cracked and broke under a sea of furry, mutated animals. To his horror, Heinrich saw the militia swarmed and butchered before him. He even saw his father brought low by a Gor stabbing him in the back with a rusty looking sword. Rage filled grief swallowed Heinrich as he saw a small beastman, an Ungor from the looks of it, try attacking him. Gripping his sword tightly, Heinrich charged at the beastman, knocking it over with his strength and stabbing it repeatedly. With his sword slick with dark oily blood, Heinrich stood up ready to die fighting all those cursed beastmen. Before he could even turn around, Heinrich briefly felt a heavy impact against his head before darkness swallowed him.

Waking up near dark, Heinrich shakily arose to the smoking ruins of his village. Bodies,a few beastmen, but most human, were strewn all over the area around him. People he had known for his whole life were layed on the ground before him, their faces locked into grimaces of terror and agony. Swearing vengence to Ulric, Heinrich picked up his sword and began to try searching for survivors.

Village Occupation: Militia

Equipment: Old sword and small blade


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

do you want to wait to see if Deathbringer can join or do you want me to start up the action thread now?


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right, ill be posting up the action thread tonight so feel free to post when its up. ill be starting the rp a few hours after the beastmen have attacked.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude, wait; let deathbringer join. The more the merrier, and the recruitment hasn't exactly been up for ages...


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

already talked with deathbringer and he will be joining us later and we have already thought of how he will join so dont worry farseer.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, sorry I shouldn't have presumed that. I apologise.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

I need: Boboss, Farseer, Nightlord92 and Flerden to post before i can post in the action thread again.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry man, will post later today. You may want to take into account school starting, so post-rate will slow dramatically. I start school tomorrow. (I know, really late! It's awesome.)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Actually school started but I can still post like 5 times a day XD


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boboss and Flarden you really need to post.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bobss, Flerden you need to post before 4pm tomorrow or ill update without you. Then if you miss it again ill have to npc your characters and kill them off.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Kiera
Age: 20
Gender: Female
Appearance: Tall and slender with flowing blonde hair, her slightly elongated hawkish nose dominates light features making her face look slightly arrogant and sour. Her eyes are tawny brown and contrast deeply with the lightness of her pale moonlight skin

Her build is slender, leggy in fact yet she walks with a strange gait, huddled as if under some great weight.
Height:5 foot 8
Weight:50kg


Background: Born, orphaned in the Shallya temple, her mother came having been abandoned by her husband, who left to find fame and fortune. Her death during child birth left Kiera orphaned upon the hands of the Shallya. However she was not sent to the orphanages or placed upon the streets, she was taken in by one of the priestesses who was barren, though desperately craved a baby.

Thus Kiera was raised as a Shallya, a healer and midwife throughout her short life. She has been trained to despise battle and war, yet it surrounds her and engulfs her very life. She has never taken a life, nor eaten meat and thus she is as pure as a new born babe.

She is also unwillingly and unwittingly able to tap into the winds of magic in order to heal wounds. Hidden away within the temple they are not aware of her small gift, yet sometimes when desperate, when all hope has gone, her patients will take a sudden turn for the better, there wounds healing or fevers passing away.

Yet questions have begun to dabble about the world outside, why do men make war? what of her true father? Its mysteries taunt her yet still her dedication and devotion mean it would take a big push to steal her away.

An even bigger one to force her to harm a living creature be it man beast or pure evil

Weapon List: A small knife, used to cut vegetables

Equipment: A water bottle, bandages and a variety of poultices and other substances for the healing of wounds


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

you guys really need to post in the action thread.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nightlord92, Bobss, and the rest need to post before i do an update tomorrow or i will update without you.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Chris Redgrave

Age: 20

Gender: Male

Appearance: Chris has short brown hair, cut that way to remember his father, who always had short hair. He has hazel eyes, which seem small, compared to his build. He stands at around 5”10 and weighs 80KG. He has no facial hair, being relatively clean shaven, believing in looking his best.

Personality: Chris is a fairly friendly person, looking out for people and is very easy to befriend. He does however anger easily, and does not know how to deal with his temper effectively. He works his hardest not to get angry, especially with people who he likes.

Village Job: Soldier, (Revan has allowed it)

Background: Chris was born into the village, into a fairly stern family. His mother died when he was six, while giving birth to his younger brother, who unfortunately also died during the birth. His father was fairly heavy handed, believing that he needed to strengthen his son so that he could follow in his father’s footsteps, and join the Empire’s army. 

He made very few friends in the village, being bigger than most, and coming from a family where there was no mother figure. He learnt when he was in his early teens that his father was a drunkard, being dismissed from the army for drinking. Chris hated how quickly the news spread around the town and vowed that he would leave it and never return, except to see the friends that had stayed by his side throughout his ordeal. When his father died Chris found a reason to leave and join the army.

Equipment: Chris has the basic armour, wearing full leather for his protection. He carries a sword and a shield to fight with, small tinder and flint box, rough woolen cloak, bedroll, backpack, and 1 man tent


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Malus Darkblade! You're supposed to post things like that in this thread! The Action Thread is for in-character posts.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

OOC: Due to the in-activity of people posting in this thread and the action thread im requesting it locked.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

It seems to me that there still is active interest in this roleplay, though perhaps not quite at the level you may be used to. It also appears that you are more interested in a new roleplay (one that isn't even based in the massive world of WH or WH40K which these forums are focused around) than in the players who are still enjoying your RP. 

This time of year tends to show a bit of a slow down in posts as people return to classes, allowing time for busy schedules to settle back down and even consider re-opening your recruitment for others who might not have had a chance to join the first time. You can take a hint from the longer running roleplay threads in the speed of posting (one just got an update and the other is awaiting one from the GM).

My main concern is that you seem to be bailing regardless of the fact that you still have active players and that doesn't set a good history for your future games.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Euphrati said:


> It seems to me that there still is active interest in this roleplay, though perhaps not quite at the level you may be used to. It also appears that you are more interested in a new roleplay (one that isn't even based in the massive world of WH or WH40K which these forums are focused around) than in the players who are still enjoying your RP.
> 
> This time of year tends to show a bit of a slow down in posts as people return to classes, allowing time for busy schedules to settle back down and even consider re-opening your recruitment for others who might not have had a chance to join the first time. You can take a hint from the longer running roleplay threads in the speed of posting (one just got an update and the other is awaiting one from the GM).
> 
> My main concern is that you seem to be bailing regardless of the fact that you still have active players and that doesn't set a good history for your future games.


This rp started to slowly stop before the end of the holidays as a few people just started to completely stop posting altogether without giving me any warning. And my other thread is just something different as there are a few rp's that arent based on 40k or fantasy which i have seen. Thank you for your input though.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree with Euphrati; jack-asses buggering off without a word are nothing new to some of the RP's here. (Got more than a fair share in The Claw near the start.)

You still have people interested in this one revan, so unless you yourself have lost all interest and wish to allow your own work to fall short I'd say give it some more time and see what happens. If recruitment is not closed than make sure people know that, and if it is then consider opening it again. Nothing helps an RP where many of the players are gone more than an influx of people who wish to join. Its one of the biggest failings some RP's can have, closed recruitment, and something I personally prefer to do without. (ToB being an exception, which I may rescind depending on how things go.)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> I'm inclined to agree with Euphrati; jack-asses buggering off without a word are nothing new to some of the RP's here. (Got more than a fair share in The Claw near the start.)
> 
> You still have people interested in this one revan, so unless you yourself have lost all interest and wish to allow your own work to fall short I'd say give it some more time and see what happens. If recruitment is not closed than make sure people know that, and if it is then consider opening it again. Nothing helps an RP where many of the players are gone more than an influx of people who wish to join. Its one of the biggest failings some RP's can have, closed recruitment, and something I personally prefer to do without. (ToB being an exception, which I may rescind depending on how things go.)


I always leave my recruitment threads open for other people to join if they wish as the either post or send me a pm if they wish to be added in. And im slowly loosing faith in this rp due to the lack of posting so if it is possible darkreever, can you lock the action thread, and then ill ask for it to be re-opened when i get some replacements for those who arent posting, is that ok?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah thats a fair compromise.

So for anyone interested in an RP at this moment, A Life of Adventure and Uncertainty is definitely open and looking for people.


And watch out revan, against some of my better judgment you might be seeing a character from me. (That better judgment has nothing to do with this RP for those wondering, life+various works+GMing three RP's+being helpful where I can elsewhere is not exactly a walk in the park by any means.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry, I didn't mean to seem as though I'd walked out, I've just had heavy work-loads. I'm still very much interested in continuing.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Yeah thats a fair compromise.
> 
> So for anyone interested in an RP at this moment, A Life of Adventure and Uncertainty is definitely open and looking for people.
> 
> ...


Are you interested in joining or are you joining just to keep it alive?

Farseer: thats fair enough but i would appreciate atleast some warning if people cant post as i do say in all threads i start that if you cant post please give me some warning.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im in as far as its concerned, I think I posted fairly most of the time but if I take my time just PM me and inform me


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I am sorry revan, and I agree I should've told you. However, I must say that you do make your RPs go very, very fast. Whilst it is good to have a GM who updates quickly (unlike me :grin: ) it does put a lot of pressure on the RPers, and here we are mostly used to about one post every 3 days, and that's quite quick. Your updates blast along! Don't get me wrong, it's good; but don't think that everyone can be as fast and imaginative as you. After all, most of us are still mortal! :laugh:

I remember not updating my poor Sick Children for at least a week and a half, because of heavy workloads; but they pulled through, and the RP still continues. Just because it's slow doesn't mean it's dead. For truly slow post-rates, take a look at TVC on Carpe Noctem; I'm one of the fastest, which shows you just how slow everyone else is! :grin:


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well there are some people who havent posted in a long time so im getting darkreever to lock the action thread while i find replacements.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

revan4559 said:


> Are you interested in joining or are you joining just to keep it alive?


My joining would have nothing to do with the state of the thread itself, it would be interest only. While it might at first appear nice for a person to join up solely to keep something alive, it could quickly devolve into a chore because there is no gaurentee that the joinee wanted to do so.

If I join because I want to, and it serves to be a help, then I did that second thing unintentionally but its welcome all the same.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm still in though my charactor is yet to be introduced
I'd like to get fantasy rps up and running once more


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Agree with deahy, to may space marine kill kill kill, kill the chaos, kill kill kill RP's here 
A little variation would be nice


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well then Darkreever, post your character up so i can read it over. If you have any special things you want send me a pm and ill think of a way to add you. Also lock the action thread for now? that way i can get who is in and who isnt sorted first before continuing.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well lets see how this does:

Name: Aldegar Vestergeist

Age: twenty

Gender: Male

Appearance: Aldegar is a heavier man, time spent as a farm hand toughening his features and tanning his skin to something more akin to leather. His weather beaten face is framed by a pair of green beady eyes, topped with a mess of mid length brown hair, and crudely kept stubble around his chin and jaw. The flesh of his arms are nicked with small cuts from various animal bites, plan spines, or testing the sharpness of a tool where needed; his hands receiving amongst the worst of this as well as heavy callousing.

Height: Five foot nine (one hundred eighty centimeters)

Weight: two hundred ten pounds (ninety five kilograms)

Personality: Aldegar is fairly simple, having lived a simple life as a farmhand for his family since he could walk. He is far from the brightest, and more often than not willing to start a fight in order to quiet down someone trying to act over on him. To say that he has gotten in trouble for knocking a few teeth out is no stretch of the truth, and to say the favour has never been returned before would equally not be a lie.

Aldegar is simple, easy to anger when he thinks someone is trying to act high and mighty with him even though they are the same, and a fair bit easier to tempt. A tad on the gullible side of life due to a life spent in or near the village not interacting with those who are less than honest. However, due to the trauma he suffered in being unable to help protect those he loved, Aldegar secretly desires to either butcher those responsible or at least die trying.

Village Job: Farm hand, was to join the Imperial Navy

Background: Aldegar comes from a long line of men in his family who began as farmers and then joined the Imperial Navy of the Empire. It was tradition for each man to learn the trades of his father, and then around his twentieth season he would join the marines as someone who could work hard, take punishment, and understood the value of hard work. The reward being to see the world, to earn your way, and pay back the land by keeping it safe from the vile beasts and horrors that would desire otherwise.

Aldegar is no different than any other member of his family, headstrong but a hard worker; things all but beaten into him over the years by his father like they were all but beaten into him by his father. On his last day in the village, it was attacked and though Aldegar did his best to protect those important to him, his ma and three sisters and the woman he loved enough to consider running away with; it was all for naught. Aldegar managed to survive the ordeal but not without losing all those he cared for; of all things, revenge and death fuel Aldegar though he does not care to admit it.

Weapon List: Hand axe and cleaver, neither of them are anything special and Aldegard is far from any master swordsman. Then again, a big, strong guy punching, clubbing, chopping, or stabbing you is probably not a great thing anyway.

Equipment: Aged leather jerkin and wool shirt, rough leather boots, worn down pants. Aldegar has a belt, one of a few momento's of his family, this one of his father; it is tanned bear hide with a back sheath for the knife and a goatskin pouch for water. In addition Aldegar has some tinder and flint, a rough woolen cloak, tent, and pack. (He's a farmhand, used to sleeping on rough, hard, or uneven ground with only his clothes for comfort.)


No point in bothering to ask for anything that you didn't outright allow in the first post, no fun in everyone sticking out as unique from square one.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right, those who still want to roleplay send me a pm, i shall wait for atleast 6 of us before i re-continue with the action thread for this if we get to 6 and you want to join send me a pm and ill add you in when i can.:

1) Aldegar Vestergeist (Darkreever)
2) Alfred Wessen (Rodmillard)
3) Nysard R'lyeh (Komanko)
4) Kiera (Deathbringer)
5)
6)


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

count me in


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

already said im still in


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Need a minimum of 2 more people before i re-open and restart the action thread, doesnt matter if they are from the roleplay and were just absent or new, either way send me a pm if your interested.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right im remaking the recruitment thread and eventually the action thread. The following link is to the new recruitment thread so if you still wish to continue copy paste your character sheets there and if you wish to join then copy and fill out the character sheet provided:

A Life of Adventure: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=731712#post731712


----------

